# 1st place trout



## sofa king (Aug 25, 2005)

Fished a small charity tounement for Habitat for humanity, put on by a local bank here in Victoria. Slow roll was the one to catch this sow, 29 3/8" 8.7lb Took first on the big trout and secont on the trout stringer, could not put this fish on the stringer
Trout came from the Seadrift area in about 3' of water, I know some of you will hate this but it was caught on a croaker. Congragulations Slow roll, good catch, glad you were on my team.
If caught this weekend it might have been worth a boat. (STAR)


----------



## Flynm (Mar 22, 2005)

Very nice.


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## Gorda Fisher (Aug 19, 2005)

Nice. Sure mighta been worth entering.


----------



## spotted ape (Jun 19, 2005)

*Nice trout*

Good looking fish there congrat's on the win >>> from the Spotted Ape..................


----------



## slowroll (May 17, 2006)

ya she was a nice one,slow bite though no tide movement,only bite all day but it was the right one.thanks sofa king for posting the picture


----------



## chainsaw (Feb 20, 2006)

WOW, That's a real nice one. So who's the sot in the back? Seadrift area you say. Way to go Dano and team.

Chainsaw


----------



## assassin (Aug 15, 2005)

Awesome fish...


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*great fish*

Congrats on the 1st place too.


----------



## baylvr (Jun 28, 2004)

Beautiful fish... and thanks for fishing a tourny for Habitat for Humanity... awesome charity!!


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Oh Yeah!! Here we go, it didn't take long.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

I don't care if it was caught on a goldfish! Nice fish. When you're tourney fishin the big trout has got to go in the box. Lay off guys. It's the folks who go out and fill a cooler with large trout that deserve your skowl. And... live bait fishin is not potlickin...some people just can't distinguish the difference.


----------



## El Robalo (Nov 28, 2005)

Nice fish, WTG


----------



## catch 5 (Apr 10, 2006)

Every dam# time someone posts a pic of a good fish somebody has to go and say "well why did you have to kill it?". Waa Waaa!!! Gimme a break with that. Who cares what they caught it on or what they did with it. It could be going on the wall for all you know. Great fish guys and congrats on the 1st place. Dont listen to what FWFAIR says. 

By the way just so you know I only fish with artificial, but still have enough sense to recognize and congratulate a good fish when I see one.


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

Great fish. Good job man.

Before anyone else posts anything other than a reasonable, non bashing post on this thread, Please re familiarize with this:
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=27739

Feel free to go to the general fishing discussion and start yet another throw 'em back alive, pro/con croaker thread.

Thanks,

Kelly


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

i am with catch 5, awesome fish, and whoever said that fish would not win a boat. if that person is so sure of himself and can predict tournament outcomes than what is even the point of fishing. nobody knows,so don't take the gentleman's glory from him.


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

Nice trout!! I caught mine the other day on live croaker as well. And, both are filleted in the icebox right now awaiting the next fish fry.
Steve


----------



## bbfishbone (May 21, 2006)

*Frm. BBFISHBONE*

Boat or no boat, that fish is worth the bragging rights----Good fishing.


----------



## Alex3 (Mar 29, 2006)

Congrats all around.


----------



## redlegg (Jan 31, 2005)

Congrats


----------



## Conti (Jun 30, 2005)

I don't croaker fish but aknowledge a nice fish when I see one and that is a very nice Trout period. 80% of people who fish for troutwill never be fortunate enough to land a fish like that croaker or not.Congrats on an awsome catch.


----------



## Kilted Yak (Jul 31, 2005)

Captain JAC said:


> I don't croaker fish but aknowledge a nice fish when I see one and that is a very nice Trout period. 80% of people who fish for troutwill never be fortunate enough to land a fish like that croaker or not.Congrats on an awsome catch.


Amen to that...you folks need to chill. It's ok for someone else to enjoy their catch.


----------



## Benelliboss (Feb 20, 2006)

No potlicken my ***. Not everybody has the ability and skill to work an artificial. Lighten up just because you have maybe never caught one that size.


----------



## Ledge (Feb 4, 2005)

Great fish, congrats on the win.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

ya'll are self moderating...I like that


----------



## sofa king (Aug 25, 2005)

Fishsmart, Where did you get your crystal ball? And I said it might have won a boat, NOT would have won a boat!!

fwfair, 1. In order to do a skin mount the fish has to die, Sorry!
2.I don't remember seeing you there Sat. morning so how did I potlick from you?
3.What are those red things in the corner of your box??

catch5, thanks for understanding, greenie for you.

benelliboss, Some of us use both artificials and bait, my personal best 30" 9.12lb came from a glow/chart. hoggies, I go with what I think will work the best at that time.

Thanks to everybody for the congrat's, SEA YA.


----------



## yellowcater (Dec 22, 2005)

nice fish!!


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> ya'll are self moderating...I like that


LOL...should that be considered progress amongst this group?

:rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Where did he go??? Enough reds and you disappear?


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Someday I will meet the trout with 30 inches on his length and I will say to him....

"Hello....my name is Inigo Montoya....you killed my Bull Minnow.....prepare for mounting...."

VEILED REFERENCE TO ONE OF MY FAVORITE MOVIES GROWING UP


----------



## Fowlhooked (Apr 4, 2005)

That's a beauty - congrats!!!


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

boomgoon said:


> Where did he go??? Enough reds and you disappear?


Poof, right off the face of the earth....lmfao


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Badhabit said:


> Poof, right off the face of the earth....lmfao


better than a bug zapper!


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

nice


----------



## Fin-Addict (Jun 1, 2004)

Congrats on the fish and 1st place!! We fished the same tourney and threw artificals for 2 days. All we had was about 6 reds, 3 trout and 2 flounder. It was tough!!


----------



## psalty (May 31, 2004)

Congrats on the win & the fish. Maybe someday my future fish will grow close to that.
And that means a trout not my usual hardhead.


----------



## Gorda Fisher (Aug 19, 2005)

Badhabit said:


> Poof, right off the face of the earth....lmfao


Sometimes you just gotta thin the herd.


----------



## Kilted Yak (Jul 31, 2005)

Aggieangler said:


> Someday I will meet the trout with 30 inches on his length and I will say to him....
> 
> "Hello....my name is Inigo Montoya....you killed my Bull Minnow.....prepare for mounting...."
> 
> VEILED REFERENCE TO ONE OF MY FAVORITE MOVIES GROWING UP


Sweet...


----------

